# Will Your Prius Someday Power Your House?



## namyzarc (Mar 18, 2008)

I've heard this idea alot and personally, I hate it. If I'm using my car batteries to power my house (or, the grid) I am forced to charge and discharge them more frequently, thus reducing their lifespan. As far as I'm concerned you just can't have enough battery lifespan.


----------



## jwalin (May 7, 2008)

Well, this is not a new idea, as this was proposed by AC Propulsion in 2001 at EVS 18, and they demonstrated it in 2002.

Well, I guess Toyota can steal the thunder if they are successful at it....

Jeff


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I do not believe that fuel cells will save us from an energy crisis in the future. I'll spare you from my anti hydrogen economy rant..


----------



## jwalin (May 7, 2008)

Lexus said:


> What about this then ???
> 
> 
> Toshiba Builds 100x Smaller Micro Nuclear Reactor


as a former Nuclear Trained Electricians Mate in the US Navy, I just have to say that is a crazy idea.

What about containment? I am most certain that the NRC would never let this thing fly in the US.

Jeff


----------

